# Pirates of the Caribbean 5: Dead Men Tell No Tales - der erste Trailer ist da!



## SimonFistrich (3. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Pirates of the Caribbean 5: Dead Men Tell No Tales - der erste Trailer ist da!* gefragt. 


                Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Pirates of the Caribbean 5: Dead Men Tell No Tales - der erste Trailer ist da!


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (3. Oktober 2016)

Wow, die Special Effects für Salazar sehen ja mal cool aus


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (3. Oktober 2016)

Johnny Depp hat wohl seine "Lebensrolle" gefunden...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Oktober 2016)

Wurde der Film eigentlich umbenannt?
Sollte der nicht "Dead Men Tell No Tales" heißen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wurde der Film eigentlich umbenannt?
> Sollte der nicht "Dead Man Tell No Tales" heißen?


Nope. "Men". Plural. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (3. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nope. "Men". Plural.



Sicher, dass das nicht Women heißen müsste? xD


----------



## hawkytonk (3. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wurde der Film eigentlich umbenannt?
> Sollte der nicht "Dead Men Tell No Tales" heißen?


Tut er doch auch. Nur nicht bei uns. Wieder mal.. Siehe hier.


----------



## Wamboland (3. Oktober 2016)

Sehr sinning den Film für den DE Markt (oder noch woanders?) in *Salazar's Revenge* umzubenennen. Zumindest steht das ja zum Schluss da. 

Sicherlich klingt* Fluch der Karibik: Die Rache des Salazar* besser als *Fluch der Karibik: Tote Männer erzählen keine Geschichten* ... zumindest passt das dann noch auf Anzeigentafeln und Plakate


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Oktober 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Sehr sinning den Film für den DE Markt (oder noch woanders?)



Offenbar auch in UK.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Oktober 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Sehr sinning den Film für den DE Markt (oder noch woanders?) in *Salazar's Revenge* umzubenennen. Zumindest steht das ja zum Schluss da.
> 
> Sicherlich klingt* Fluch der Karibik: Die Rache des Salazar* besser als *Fluch der Karibik: Tote Männer erzählen keine Geschichten* ... zumindest passt das dann noch auf Anzeigentafeln und Plakate



*Salazars Rache* wird es denk ich werden


----------



## Perfectday (3. Oktober 2016)

hoffe johnny depp hat die gleiche Syncro wie bei die ersten 2 teile


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Oktober 2016)

Perfectday schrieb:


> hoffe johnny depp hat die gleiche Syncro wie bei die ersten 2 teile


3  erst bei Fremde Gezeiten bekam er die "neue" alte (weil Standart-Stimme bei anderen Filmen)


----------



## SpieleKing (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde beide Syncros Top


----------



## Wamboland (4. Oktober 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> *Salazars Rache* wird es denk ich werden



Stimmt - macht mehr Sinn, weil kürzer. ^^


----------



## stayxone (4. Oktober 2016)

Geil! Freu mich drauf!


----------

